# Michael Horton Interviews Robert Schuller (1992)



## sastark (Aug 20, 2009)

Audio and Transcript are both available online. Best line I've read so far:



> Robert Schuller: "_Just because it’s in the Bible doesn’t mean you should preach it_."





(HT: Heidelblog)


----------



## caddy (Aug 20, 2009)

*** shaking head ***


----------



## ubermadchen (Aug 20, 2009)

My favorite line is this:

CALLER: Dr. Schuller, Paul called the gospel an offense. You seem to have a gospel that is a “kinder, gentler” kind of thing.
RS: Thank you. I try to make it that way.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 20, 2009)

Classic interview. I first heard it back in '94 or '95 and was amazed.


----------



## sastark (Aug 20, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> Classic interview. I first heard it back in '94 or '95 and was amazed.



This is the first time I'd seen it. Since the Crystal Cathedral is just down the street, I figured I'd take a look. Simply astounding.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2009)

Simply amazing.


----------



## MMasztal (Aug 20, 2009)

is right!!!

I've heard Horton refer to this inteview ibn the White Horse Inn. Reading the rest makes me ill.


----------



## sastark (Aug 20, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Simply amazing.



Ben, did the Crystal Cathedral ever find a new senior pastor? If not, you could candidate there!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2009)

I am fairly certain the place would implode with me in it if I preached there. It would be a "Samsonesque" performance.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 20, 2009)

sastark said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Simply amazing.
> ...


I thought I had read that Schuller's daughter now had the job.

AMR


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

How to choose a church. Pathetic. Crystal Cathedral Ministries : Support - Find a Church

This week's "pastor": Suzette Caldwell Crystal Cathedral Ministries : Hour of Power : Pastors : Suzette Caldwell

Q.My wife who is blind, watches the Hour of Power, and was wondering if anything is wrong with Robert Schuler, Jr.? She hasn't seen him in a couple of months. Thanks!

A. Unfortunately Robert Schuller Jnr (RAS) was
forbidden to preach in the Crystal Cathedral about
August last year. He could remain as Head pastor
but not allowed to preach in either the cathedral
or the H of P. So he ended up resigning. There
have been and still are a lot of people upset about
this.


----------



## jason d (Aug 21, 2009)

sad


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 21, 2009)

Wheres the link Seth?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 21, 2009)

Michael Horton | Interview Transcript | Robert Schuller | White Horse Inn


----------



## john_Mark (Aug 21, 2009)

There might be a copyright problem with the audio. It's hosted on a church site in the UK so I didn't think much about linking to it.

For now, until I hear differently from White Horse Inn, I'm going to remove the mp3 link.

Schuller's statements are simply incredible though. Even sadder is that if you search Twitter for Schuller you will see many people quoting him.


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah, a classic. I remember hearing that while in college as I was moving from Evangelicalism/Pentecostalism to the Reformed Church.


----------



## sastark (Aug 21, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Wheres the link Seth?



In the original post, it was the "Heidelblog" link.


----------

